# advice on new puppy bought from here!



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

right as some of u will know rihh&ruth were advertising 2 staffy pups.i totally fell in love with them as we had to sell our boxer pup in may as she was just too strong for me on the lead and i could not physicall walk her myself so it was on fair to sell her to someone who could.rihh&ruth had asked previously about my proven female beardie i advertised on here so i noticed they dropped the price of pups so i offered a swap they agreed if i could pay a bit extra on top so we agreed on that fine.i live in pompey and they live in tamworth,i cannot drive and could not meet half way so i offered to pay half the petrol money which we both agreed.they brang her yesteray morning and she is absolutly wonderful but they got the impression i was selling a red phase beardie which i do not simply own one,they got confused as on my signature it has a pic of my orange beardie.they assumed this was the one for sale.but nowhere on my thread did i say i was selling a red phase proven female so that was there assumption.a complete mix up fair enough so obv they did not want to sway so i had no choice but to pay the 150 plus petrol money for her as my kids had already fallen in love with her and they had travelled like 300 miles so i felt oblidged to in a way.anyway they were a bit tearful understandably and said if i ever needed to sell to let them know which i agreed.but then after 30 mins or so of them leaving they txed me to say by the way you cannot breed from her and she will need to be spayed which i replied i did not buy her for breeding anyway but why is this.their reply she has a hernia on her belly and will need an op and spayed at 6 months.ok so in the thread which you can read now it said both puppies were vet checked and up to date.i did not mind the fact that she might not be able to breed but the fact that they DID NOT TELL ME OR STATE THIS IN THE THREAD FOR HER .if i had known i would not have bought her or offered a swap as the lady next door to me has the same puppies at the same 150 price.so obvioulsly me and my partner were quite angry for not being told till they were on the way home.so anyway i phoned a few vets and because of they type of hernia the op will cost 200 plus(that exc antibiotics) and spaying her will cost 120-140.it is my opinion that they deliberatly mis-sold me a puppy that i was thought to be healthy and was not.so i asked for them to either swap the puppy at their expence or give me my money back which i do not think is unreasonable at all as i simply would not have bought her and saved my money for the puppies next door.but they have said they will collect her but only give me 50-60 for her cause of their petrol costs which is totally a no for me as i cant afford to lose that much when it is not my fault they hald back information on her.i have said i will take 100 no less and if not i will try to resell her myself which they were not very happy about to say the least as i know they loved her very much as do me and my family now.can i ask peoples opinions please and am i being unreasonable????advice would be greatful.​


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Obviously I don't know both sides of the story, but if this is true (no reason to believe it isn't) then they deliberately mis-sold her, and to then only offer a fraction of hte money back is bang out of order. It is their fault for mis-advertising and not telling you the truth. If they'd told you the truth you would have said no thanks, so it's their own fault they had to drive how ever many hundred miles to meet you. So how dare they say they will give you less money than you paid back? Completely unreasonable in my opinion, based on what's been typed so far.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

that is bang out of order! i would want all of the money back for the pup and i would keep her too! put the costs towards the vet bill 

she was banging on abou the fact she was not a bsb etc... on her original thread she should have been honest even if she was not honest on the forum a pm would not have killed her! i would seek legal advice


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

you can read their thread yourself in the domestic threads it does not state about her hernia or mention an op.they ONLY told me on their way home after i had paid for her.i am not very happy at all.it is totally misleading.and i dont even see why i should only accept 100 im still losing money through no fault of my own


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

but who do i speak to leagally??who can i contact about this as i do want my money back at their expence of petrol to collect her.they should have told me before i handed over any money.they are adimant they want her back but wont pay what i paid bla bla.i am not a happy bunny


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

citizens advice should be able to point you in the right direction print the advertising thread and keep your texts take them in to them they will be able to help


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Poor little staffy baby 
I hate to see things like this happening and it really annoys me that there are still people out there not selling pups correctly, its fair to also say you 95% dont have a full stafford at that price not kc reg either, which would have benefitted you in this situation as the KC wouldnt have been to happy about the way the sale was condoned at this point.

Can you not seek a second opinion on the pup?
Try the breed clubs in your area and see what some of the owners say about the pups health i know they are not vets but they have a huge ammount of experience with the breed.

As for the seller they should have made you or anyone else aware from the start the pup had something wrong with it


----------



## Chazybabe (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello i had the same prob not with buying a dog but with a hernia on my dalmatian pup, have you got insurance for her? cus my insurance covered the op for the hernia so when she was old enough to be spayed he did the hernia at the same time so cus the insurance covered the anesthetic and the hernia we only had to pay a little for the spaying which worked out alot cheaper than a normal payment for spaying as its the anestetic thats the expensive part to a spaying, so in away if your vet can do this and your insurance covers it it could work out cheaper, so check to see if your covered and ask vet to spay at same time as shes under for hernia and works out cheaper hope this helps =)


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

i have spoke to the pdsa and loads of vets my friend is quite an expert on dogs and is 95% sure it is an umbilical hernia which is in fact told to me by the vets as the most expensive hernia to op on.and she will def need it removed at 6 months.i agree they should have told me or at least mentioned it on the thread.she is a wonderful dog and it is not her fault at all.we have her predgree papers here with us


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

well i only bought her yesterday so not insured yet no.i am not sure if it would be covered as i knew before i took the insurance out i dont know if this would stop them paying out but my bro works in insurance so i have asked him to check it out.ideally i dont want her to spayed i would have liked her to have one litter of pups then be spayed but it would not bother me if she couldnt just the fact that i would of liked to have been told before i bought her.


----------



## Chazybabe (Jul 14, 2008)

Mine had same type it looked like a outy belly button almost. i dont think we were covered before we had insurance cus she had it before we bought her... but still covered and because of that we didnt pay anything for the op just the actual spaying not any antibiotics or anesthetic, just cus she has a hernia doesnt mean you cant breed from her does it?


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

they are now saying it is my fault as i did not ask if anything was wrong her her can you believe it.bsb indeed if u ask me.their thread sid vet checked............yeah ok


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

IF she is a KC dog they offer 6 weeks free insurance for the new owners now IF she is KC then the breeder should have had it covered on the KC insurance.
Give the KC a call and see what they say.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, i think i have read somewhere before that even though it is a living animal it is still classed as goods so you can report them to trade and standards.
I think they only come with 6 weeks free insurance if they are kc reg, so they it wont have insurance and you wont be able to claim if you take an insurance out has the problem with the pup is there before you apply to insure it.
I think its disgusting to sell a pup without telling you it as a problem then to have the cheek to offer a lot less than paid, a full refund plus the money you paid out for fuel should be given back


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

As a buyer you don't have to ASK if anything is wrong. Can you imagine going into a shop and asking is there anything wrong with this pc/sofa/coat etc? They were sold claiming to be vet checked etc and with something like this they would have to declare it. The vet would have noticed it. Talk to citizens advice. Also insurance will NOT cover a dog that has a pre-existing condition before the insurance policy was taken out. I've recently got a kitten and so have looked at many insurance companies, and all of them state the same. They will not treat a pre-existing injury/condition/illness. Or one that appears 2 weeks into the insurance claim. Also they say a vet check for their teeth needs to be taken out, so I can only presume that's a general check up as well.. In which case your vet would point out the hernia.

Print off any pms, the original thread, and also this thread. So dates & times can be observed. Save any texts or emails. And seek advice from citizens advice bureau. Technically speaking as it's a private seller it's not classed as being against the trades description act. But that's not to say what they've done is legal either as it is still mis-selling 'goods'. Worked in retail for a fair few years and if we found an item that had a mark/stain/was damaged in ANY way we legally HAD to declare it. We couldn't just sell it, and then tell the seller they should have asked if anything was wrong. It's obscene. 

See it's breeders like this that give decent, genuine breeders a bad name!


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

I can understand why you are upset as its shocking they sold her to you like that but why have you got an advert for her on preloved saying you are selling her because you are allergic to her?? You have said on the advert about the hernia but have said its slight whereas in your posts on here you say its the most expensive one to get treated, surely you should state this in your advert??


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

As far as i am aware it doesn't matter if its a private seller, you still should be covered by trade and standards. I would seek legal advice asap.


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

By the look of it they have mis-sold her, they new that she had something wrong with her and they should have said something before selling her to you.

You should get all of your money and a bit more for all of the upset.

How dare they say it's was up to you to ask if there was anything wrong with her.

I think you should have all of your money and keep the dog.

Completely unreasonable.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

martyb said:


> As far as i am aware it doesn't matter if its a private seller, you still should be covered by trade and standards. I would seek legal advice asap.



Just found this

Ministry of Legal Affairs - Consumer Division: Laws and Policies - Trade Descriptions Act No. 7 of 1984

It states 

_"The Act only applies to suppliers in the course of trade or business, it does not apply to private suppliers".

_I also would suggest that you try not to pass the puppy on as this would be seen as highly unfavorable to you if you tried to pursue the matter, which personally I think you should, to stop any other prospective owners getting duped by back yard breeders. If you insist on trying to pass the pup on, be COMPLETELY honest in the advert. But I doubt you will get the price you want for her based on the fact she has a hernia, of any degree. You said yourself if you had known you wouldn't have bought her...it's likely prospective buyers will feel the same as you did!


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Thats not on!!

I'd keep the puppy mind, £150 for a pedigree staff seems very cheap so for the cost of ther hernia op plus the cost of the puppy will work out at _roughly_ the same price as a healthy one would cost anyway (maybe a tad more).

I'm no vet but i cant see why a hernia operation would require being spayed as well? However, having said that my old mans staff had a hernia and i know he had both ops done at once...i assumed this was a convieneince thing mind as opposed to a necessity!!

Im sure my staff had a hernia as well mind and the vets just said it would 'pop back in' as he got older...which it did. He's never had any further problems from it.

I dont take well to being blatently ripped off mind so id be planning a day trip for some :bash: and :whip:


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

ask a mod to lock the original thread where the puppies were advertised. I don't know whether they will but at least it will stop any editing of the original advert which might help your case if you decided to proceed with legal action.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Just found this
> 
> Ministry of Legal Affairs - Consumer Division: Laws and Policies - Trade Descriptions Act No. 7 of 1984
> 
> ...


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I presume to stop complications that could occur during the pregnancy and whelping. I've read before that umbilical hernia's could also be hereditory...there seems to be debate on that matter as to whether they're hereditory or not, some mothers are to rough in removing the umbilical cord, so there can be a few causes of these. I know inguinal hernia's are supposed to be hereditory though. Is the OP sure it's an umbilical hernia? That's all I really know on the matter so a breeder like Schip may be better to advise on that matter.

Personally I wouldn't breed any staffy the way things are currently with the insane number needing to be rehomed, but that's just me.


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats what I thought martyb otherwise this pup is just gonna keep getting passed around


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> Personally I wouldn't breed any staffy the way things are currently with the insane number needing to be rehomed, but that's just me.


Absolutely spot on. There is an alarming number in rehoming centres, what's more worrying is the number of cross breeds too. 

It's a shame that people seem to think of them in ££££££ rather than the loving dogs they are. One of the first things i did when i bought mine 2 years ago was book him in for the snip.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sorry but a small umbilical hernia is neither here nor there. It can be fixed when spaying her at little extra cost as bitches are spayed midline anyway. Dont see what all the fuss is about. When my friends GSD has pups it is quite often the bitch biting the cord that causes it. She always has them vaccinated and the vet does a health check too and our sensible none rip off vet is never unduly worried.Her puppys are sold for £650 even if they have hernias(and the parents have had all relevant tests) Does this make my friend who is an accredited breeder and was top breeder a few years running a BSB, I think not. This has been blown out of all proportion now. Who is in the wrong the breeder for vaccinating and chipping the pups and advertising to find forever homes for them or you for buying her then after finding a small problem, getting shut ASAP. This poor puppy is now on the rehoming roundabout which is a gamble as to wether she will ever have a foreverhome Shame on you


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Sorry but a small umbilical hernia is neither here nor there. It can be fixed when spaying her at little extra cost as bitches are spayed midline anyway. Dont see what all the fuss is about. When my friends GSD has pups it is quite often the bitch biting the cord that causes it. She always has them vaccinated and the vet does a health check too and our sensible none rip off vet is never unduly worried.Her puppys are sold for £650 even if they have hernias(and the parents have had all relevant tests) Does this make my friend who is an accredited breeder and was top breeder a few years running a BSB, I think not. This has been blown out of all proportion now



I'm sure though that your friend who sells these pups with hernia's informs prospective owners of them though? There's a huge difference in knowingly buying a pup with a hernia and buying one to then be informed afterwards. Also it depends on the extent and size of the hernia, most umbilical hernias are nothing to worry about and require minor surgery. I believe the size of the hernia can also contribute to how complicated the surgical procedure may be. Off reading around a few years back when a friends bitch had a hernia, theres some debate whether umbilical hernia's have a hereditory element or not, it's not always a case of it being bitten/cut back to short. I know it's recommended that dogs presenting them aren't bred from due to this. But obviously some do this, and some dogs, like your friends simply can cause them by chewing.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Sorry but a small umbilical hernia is neither here nor there. It can be fixed when spaying her at little extra cost as bitches are spayed midline anyway. Dont see what all the fuss is about. When my friends GSD has pups it is quite often the bitch biting the cord that causes it. She always has them vaccinated and the vet does a health check too and our sensible none rip off vet is never unduly worried.Her puppys are sold for £650 even if they have hernias(and the parents have had all relevant tests) Does this make my friend who is an accredited breeder and was top breeder a few years running a BSB, I think not. This has been blown out of all proportion now. Who is in the wrong the breeder for vaccinating and chipping the pups and advertising to find forever homes for them or you for buying her then after finding a small problem, getting shut ASAP. Shame on you


But does your friend make buyers aware of the hernia if one is present? I think the issue here is not being made aware of it until the deal had been done and the seller was home and dry!!

I'm not sure on costs of hernia ops to know how big a deal it is...but then my old man didnt kick up a fuss when his needed it done (whilst getting spayed) so i wouldnt be surprised if its not going to cost that much. Its still the principal of the thing mind.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> right as some of u will know rihh&ruth were advertising 2 staffy pups.i totally fell in love with them as we had to sell our boxer pup in may as she was just too strong for me on the lead and i could not physicall walk her myself so it was on fair to sell her to someone who could.rihh&ruth had asked previously about my proven female beardie i advertised on here so i noticed they dropped the price of pups so i offered a swap they agreed if i could pay a bit extra on top so we agreed on that fine.i live in pompey and they live in tamworth,i cannot drive and could not meet half way so i offered to pay half the petrol money which we both agreed.they brang her yesteray morning and she is absolutly wonderful but they got the impression i was selling a red phase beardie which i do not simply own one,they got confused as on my signature it has a pic of my orange beardie.they assumed this was the one for sale.but nowhere on my thread did i say i was selling a red phase proven female so that was there assumption.a complete mix up fair enough so obv they did not want to sway so i had no choice but to pay the 150 plus petrol money for her as my kids had already fallen in love with her and they had travelled like 300 miles so i felt oblidged to in a way.anyway they were a bit tearful understandably and said if i ever needed to sell to let them know which i agreed.but then after 30 mins or so of them leaving they txed me to say by the way you cannot breed from her and she will need to be spayed which i replied i did not buy her for breeding anyway but why is this.their reply she has a hernia on her belly and will need an op and spayed at 6 months.ok so in the thread which you can read now it said both puppies were vet checked and up to date.i did not mind the fact that she might not be able to breed but the fact that they DID NOT TELL ME OR STATE THIS IN THE THREAD FOR HER .if i had known i would not have bought her or offered a swap as the lady next door to me has the same puppies at the same 150 price.so obvioulsly me and my partner were quite angry for not being told till they were on the way home.so anyway i phoned a few vets and because of they type of hernia the op will cost 200 plus(that exc antibiotics) and spaying her will cost 120-140.it is my opinion that they deliberatly mis-sold me a puppy that i was thought to be healthy and was not.so i asked for them to either swap the puppy at their expence or give me my money back which i do not think is unreasonable at all as i simply would not have bought her and saved my money for the puppies next door.but they have said they will collect her but only give me 50-60 for her cause of their petrol costs which is totally a no for me as i cant afford to lose that much when it is not my fault they hald back information on her.i have said i will take 100 no less and if not i will try to resell her myself which they were not very happy about to say the least as i know they loved her very much as do me and my family now.can i ask peoples opinions please and am i being unreasonable????advice would be greatful.​


Ok.
Firstly you have *NO* legal come back. You can legally demand and expect nothing. It was a private sale, not in the course of trade or business. Caveat emptor 'Let buyer beware.'

Secondly this was a VERY bad choice of puppy for you. You could physically not walk your Boxer pup and had to get shot. 

2 Issues here. 

*First* being that I am yet to meet a puppy that can't be trained to walk to heal using a head collar and treats. Takes 1 week. Therefore you didn't put any time or effort into the boxer training.

*Second* being that the staff is going to have approx the same pulling strength on the lead as a boxer. So you're stuffed again. Even more so infact as Staffies, while lovely dogs, are head strong and slightly harder to train than Boxers.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

dont turn this round to be my fault,why i had to sell my boxer pup is NOTHING to do with this at all.the puppy staff walks very well on a lead so i DO NOT have any problems there what so ever.yes it was a bad choice but THEY ARE IN THE WRONG FOR MIS'SELLING a puppy in the first place.i have contacted the cba and they are going to get back to me with my options.i have saved all msgs,mails the original thread etc.im glad there are some ppl out there who can understand my frustration


----------



## rihh&ruth (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi we sold the pup and think we should have our say we admit we should of told her about the hernia but as it upset me alot to part with the pup i just totally forgot and geniuenly did!we have had all our pups vet checked and was told by the vet it would cost about 100 to spay and do the hernia at the same time,so whatever vets she has gone to if at all gone to any are ripping her off!we offered to collect the pup when we were only a few miles away from her home and she told us no but then decided when we were home that she wanted us to recollect or swap for our other puppy if she was that loved up with this puppy she would take her on no matter what she may not even need a operation as it may pop back in as she gets older!to say this women is a pet lover is beyond me she gets rid of one puppy to take on another something happens with this then she moves onto the next i dont think she is serious about being a dog owner and is probably more annoyed she cant breed off her and make some money from her herself!we are no bsb as all our pups were vaccinated and microchippedand properly cared for!this women has now put this pup on alot of sites to try and sell her but has lied herself about why she wants to get rid of her she diseaved us into believing we were swapping for an orange phase beardie which we asked her if that was what it was and she told us yes!who in there right mind would travel over 300 miles and over 6 hours of driving to swap a pedigree staff worth 300 for a common beardie worth no more than 60 does not add up!!!she is now sending us pm saying that our beloved dog is up for sale on websites ppl like this do not deserve to have pets and if i could turn back the clock i would never have left her and if we were told in the first place what we were swapping for we would never have left our home to do the swap!we have offered her the money back 150 but she brings the pup to us and we already wasted our time going down there once we never preassured her into buying the pup we would of gladly brought her home and wish so much that we had!!!!


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Caz said:


> Ok.
> 
> *Second* being that the staff is going to have approx the same pulling strength on the lead as a boxer. So you're stuffed again. Even more so infact as Staffies, while lovely dogs, are head strong and slightly harder to train than Boxers.



Im sorry i dont agree as a long term staffy owner they are easy pups to train if you put in some effort and train the way the dog wants and not the way the human wants, as for pulling power my 3 yr old stafford is great on a harness but on a lead and collar she is a cow bag.
Boxers are very dopey and clumsy, staffords on the other hand are bouncy bundles...........
To the OP if you really dont want the pup id contact the breeder as i said before IF it is correctly KC registered then you should also contact the KC


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Caz said:


> Ok.
> *Firstly you have NO legal come back. You can legally demand and expect nothing. It was a private sale, not in the course of trade or business. Caveat emptor 'Let buyer beware.'*
> 
> Secondly this was a VERY bad choice of puppy for you. You could physically not walk your Boxer pup and had to get shot.
> ...





lottiebaby said:


> *dont turn this round to be my fault,why i had to sell my boxer pup is NOTHING to do with this at all*.the puppy staff walks very well on a lead so i DO NOT have any problems there what so ever.yes it was a bad choice but THEY ARE IN THE WRONG FOR MIS'SELLING a puppy in the first place.i have contacted the cba and they are going to get back to me with my options.i have saved all msgs,mails the original thread etc.im glad there are some ppl out there who can understand my frustration





lottiebaby said:


> right as some of u will know rihh&ruth were advertising 2 staffy pups.i totally fell in love with them *as we had to sell our boxer pup in may as she was just too strong for me on the lead and i could not physicall walk her myself so it was on fair to sell her to someone who could*.rihh&ruth had asked previously about my proven female beardie i advertised on here so i noticed they dropped the price of pups so i offered a swap they agreed if i could pay a bit extra on top so we agreed on that fine.i live in pompey and they live in tamworth,i cannot drive and could not meet half way so i offered to pay half the petrol money which we both agreed.they brang her yesteray morning and she is absolutly wonderful but they got the impression i was selling a red phase beardie which i do not simply own one,they got confused as on my signature it has a pic of my orange beardie.they assumed this was the one for sale.but nowhere on my thread did i say i was selling a red phase proven female so that was there assumption.a complete mix up fair enough so obv they did not want to sway so i had no choice but to pay the 150 plus petrol money for her as my kids had already fallen in love with her and they had travelled like 300 miles so i felt oblidged to in a way.anyway they were a bit tearful understandably and said if i ever needed to sell to let them know which i agreed.but then after 30 mins or so of them leaving they txed me to say by the way you cannot breed from her and she will need to be spayed which i replied i did not buy her for breeding anyway but why is this.their reply she has a hernia on her belly and will need an op and spayed at 6 months.ok so in the thread which you can read now it said both puppies were vet checked and up to date.i did not mind the fact that she might not be able to breed but the fact that they DID NOT TELL ME OR STATE THIS IN THE THREAD FOR HER .if i had known i would not have bought her or offered a swap as the lady next door to me has the same puppies at the same 150 price.so obvioulsly me and my partner were quite angry for not being told till they were on the way home.so anyway i phoned a few vets and because of they type of hernia the op will cost 200 plus(that exc antibiotics) and spaying her will cost 120-140.it is my opinion that they deliberatly mis-sold me a puppy that i was thought to be healthy and was not.so i asked for them to either swap the puppy at their expence or give me my money back which i do not think is unreasonable at all as i simply would not have bought her and saved my money for the puppies next door.but they have said they will collect her but only give me 50-60 for her cause of their petrol costs which is totally a no for me as i cant afford to lose that much when it is not my fault they hald back information on her.i have said i will take 100 no less and if not i will try to resell her myself which they were not very happy about to say the least as i know they loved her very much as do me and my family now.can i ask peoples opinions please and am i being unreasonable????advice would be greatful.​


Enough said.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

and yes this is a matter or principle.it might not have bothered me wether she had a hernia or not i havent thought about that but to be told afterwards is what gets me.at least if id have known before hand it have checked finances or whatever then would prob not have bought her in the first place.roll on the c.a.b call back


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I understand you may have been emotional at the thought of leaving the pup so it may have slipped your mind at the time of sale. But when she agreed to buy the pup you should have informed her then.. Better yet putting that the pup has a hernia on the original thread would have saved all this hassle for the lot of you. Always be completely honest when selling something, that way nothing can turn around and bite you on the bottom. There are errors on both sides off the sound of this. Again we don't know the full story though.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Caz said:


> Ok.
> *First* being that I am yet to meet a puppy that can't be trained to walk to heal using a head collar and treats. Takes 1 week. Therefore you didn't put any time or effort into the boxer training.


Have to disagree with that...i have tried numerous techniques and plenty of different leads/collars to stop my dog pulling and NONE have worked. I have spent hours and hours researching things to try but he just wont have any of it. Also, the bit i have highlighted in red is typical of the way this forum is going lately...flaming people on assumptions alone and its *not needed*!! Nothing worse than a know it all who doesnt know it all :bash:

However, i do agree with a staff being a bad choice if a boxer couldnt be handled...staffs are extremely stong and can pull me off balance on occasions if im not on the ball with him!!


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

GazEmm said:


> Have to disagree with that...i have tried numerous techniques and plenty of different leads/collars to stop my dog pulling and NONE have worked. I have spent hours and hours researching things to try but he just wont have any of it. Also, the bit i have highlighted in red is typical of the way this forum is going lately...flaming people on assumptions alone and its *not needed*!! Nothing worse than a know it all who doesnt know it all :bash:
> 
> However, i do agree with a staff being a bad choice if a boxer couldnt be handled...staffs are extremely stong and can pull me off balance on occasions if im not on the ball with him!!


If you seriously want your dog to walk on a lead PM me and i'll get my wife to send you some info/help.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

if you loved the dog so much why put her up for sale in the first place.i did not sell my boxer for the fun of it,it was because i loved her so much that i sold her and i waited for the right person to come along to sell her to and she is now very happy in her new home and i keep in regular contact.we bought this puppy as a family pet and as i asaid the breedng part does not bother me rihh&ruth but the fact that within a few months as you knew she'd have to have an op at my expence.i can give you the vets phone numbers and you can ask yourself the prive of the op to remove it so far i been quoted 200+,another one in arundle street said 320 depending on the size.and spaying at any vet in my area is another 120-129.and yes you agreed to give me my money back IF I CAN TAKE HER ALL THE WAY BACK TO YOU.i should not have to do this as you mis sold her to me in the first place,you should have mentioned it to me before or even on the thread you were selling her on.so yes i have re advertised her and explained about her hernia.and yes she does give me a rash on my arms but that dont bother me.being tsken for a fool does though


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

this dog walks fine on a lead thanks no problems there and as for my boxer just to clarify i did try all different leads,harness,the one that goes over the nose but nothng worked.and as for you really wantng her back rihh&ruth then you know where i am i will be happy to pay half the petrol for you if i get a full refund


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

No comments on the rights or wrongs here, but where on earth do you live? DO your vets have gold plated hands or something?? We charge £40 on top of the normal spay price to fix an "average" hernia. We also don't quote until we've actually SEEN the hernia to see how big it is!


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

i live in portsmouth and i have spoke to 4 different vets now and all gave me quotes of 200 plus.there was one in elm grove,fratton and arundle street


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> i live in portsmouth and i have spoke to 4 different vets now and all gave me quotes of 200 plus.there was one in elm grove,fratton and arundle street



Is that not the cost of the spay + hernia operation? If so 200 doesn't sound to extreme.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

My opinion now is you are both in the wrong...the buyer shouldn't have bought a staff given the problems they had with their previous dog and certainly shouldnt be trying to sell it on already claiming allergies. If you were a loving pet owner you would just swallow the fact you've been tucked up and pay for the op when the time arrives!!

However, i do think the seller should have made it clear from the off that there was a hernia present (regardless of cost to operate) as its simply the right thing to do!!

As far as sorting it out goes, you both need to decide among yourselves as this post isn't really going to get you anywhere coz we are all just third parties in this.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you really want to keep the pup, could you and the person you bought the pup off agree to pay half each for the hernia op, that way at least the poor pup could be settled instead of being passed on.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

no i do get rashes on me arms and legs can even post pics if u want but that does not bother long as me eyes dont start watering lol. i have said in the ad for her about her hernia so i am not misleading anyone else.and i simply dont have the money spare for her op hence why i either sell or get my money back as if i was told before i bought her i would not have bought her simple as that.and because i know now insurance will not cover it.this is why people buy pet insurance but that not the point really is it


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

martyb said:


> If you really want to keep the pup, could you and the person you bought the pup off agree to pay half each for the hernia op, that way at least the poor pup could be settled instead of being passed on.



Sounds like a fair idea. That way the seller doesn't have to spend a fortune in petrol to get to you and vice versa.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

that might be an option


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Why did u buy a pup if u couldnt afford vet care, even if she didnt have the hernia, anything could have happened to her resulting in needing vet care and u say u cant afford it?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> i simply dont have the money spare for her op hence why i either sell or get my money back as if i was told before i bought her i would not have bought her simple as that.


Okay I'm not going to be popular here, but if you can't afford to get her spayed & the hernia fixed...how did you plan on affording to use her to have a litter of puppies? Vet appointments & checkups, all cost money. Then what if there is a complication and she needs a C-section. Just for one example out of many of what could possibly go wrong. Also a decent breeder would get the pups innoculated,deflead dewormed etc. Which all costs money. Now yes you may recoup this money on the sale of the pups but you still need the money there in the first place.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

im actually quite ashamed of both of you right now, first of all lottie, you are right to be annoyed but to put the pup up on preloved only a day after havin her is beyond belief!!!!!! if you were so in love with her you would get this sorted, instead of passin her onto someone else who then might have the same views as you n then pass her onto yet another person!!!!
To the seller, if you love this pup so much n wish you hadnt parted with her you would drive the 300 miles regardless to get her back. who knows where this pup will end up if you both dont sort this out!!!!! she may get sold to someone who doesnt care about the hernia, doesnt have it operated on n then the pup could have a very short life! so if you wanna see this pup treated correctly id suggest you come to an amicable agreement n put the PUPPY's best interests first! Get the puppy sorted n then squabble as much as you like over who should pay for this n who should pay for that.

i know if i had swopped that pup id be bloody annoyed but id be doin anythin to get the money together to make sure that pups hernia is sorted out


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

> im actually quite ashamed of both of you right now, first of all lottie, you are right to be annoyed but to put the pup up on preloved only a day after havin her is beyond belief!!!!!! if you were so in love with her you would get this sorted, instead of passin her onto someone else who then might have the same views as you n then pass her onto yet another person!!!!
> To the seller, if you love this pup so much n wish you hadnt parted with her you would drive the 300 miles regardless to get her back. who knows where this pup will end up if you both dont sort this out!!!!! she may get sold to someone who doesnt care about the hernia, doesnt have it operated on n then the pup could have a very short life! so if you wanna see this pup treated correctly id suggest you come to an amicable agreement n put the PUPPY's best interests first! Get the puppy sorted n then squabble as much as you like over who should pay for this n who should pay for that.
> 
> i know if i had swopped that pup id be bloody annoyed but id be doin anythin to get the money together to make sure that pups hernia is sorted out


I totally agree!!


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

no hand on a minute i would have got pet insurance obviously isnt that what it is for but because it is a pre existing condition it does not cover it.and i never said i WAS going to have pups would have been nice to have the option if i ever wanted and how i afford it is my business.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

if i had of been told in the first place i WOULD NOT HAVE BOUGHT HER simple as that.not just because of the money but i could get a staffy that did not need an op.


----------



## janiej (Jan 22, 2008)

How can you rehome her so soon, you're allergy could be due to something else, cant you give it a time to find out


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Getting defensive isn't going to solve anything. I suggest you and the seller pm one another..that way you both have records of what has been said. And try to sort this out civily. Otherwise it is only going to be this dog that suffers. I'm sure both of you, being on an animal loving forum, and one would hope are animal lovers yourselves, that you would not wish that to happen.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

i have explained it because i cant afford the op she needs,and the insurance does not cover it as i already know.so hence again if i had been told before i would not have bought her and bought a healthy pup got insurance and if anything then happend all id ay is the excess fee etc etc.at least i have said in the ad about her hernia so not misleading anyone else.and i only get the rash when her fur comes into contact with me but that does not really bother me.and like someone said if they love her so much they are more than welcome to come collect.and like my boxer i would not sell her to just anyone.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

i have tried pm and tx.but i am not accepting 60 for her.sorry for that


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I think both parties are to blame here, both have done something wrong.

Get off the forums, pick up the phone and get something resolved for this poor dog PERMANENTLY. Bitch and moan on here and play THE BLAME GAME as much as you like but IT WILL NOT HELP *THE DOG*

@ the OP

Getting rid of one pup then getting another (and then immediately trying to sell it on because you don't want/can't pay for vets fees) is DISGUSTING which ever way you try and dress it up. think of the dog instead of "baaaww haaaw it'sa not FAIR i might have to spend money on the dog."

the seller obviously mis-advertised the pup, which is also wrong.

I woud point out though that with ANY PRIVATE SALE it is (and always has been) the BUYERS responsibility to CHECK OVER the "goods" that they buy. A quick 2 minute glance over the dog would have meant you'd have spotted the hernia.

the OP has every right to be annoyed, but ALL of your posts make it CLEAR the financial cost to you is the main factor in all this. Perhaps the next dog you buy (or the one after that, or the one after that?) you will consider the possible implications and RESPONSIBILITY that being a dog owner entails.

Sounds like you want all the pleasures of dog ownership without having any of the other associated responsibilities. To be perfectly blunt why the hell are you buying a puppy if you can't afford to have a small, routine procedure done? This (or worse) could happen to any puppy you got. You have 6 months before this hernia causes a problem (it could even sort itself out!!).

Get the poor thing booked into a vets and get it sorted, if you cannot then you should not own a dog. SIMPLE.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Getting defensive isn't going to solve anything. I suggest you and the seller pm one another..that way you both have records of what has been said. And try to sort this out civily. Otherwise it is only going to be this dog that suffers. I'm sure both of you, being on an animal loving forum, and one would hope are animal lovers yourselves, that you would not wish that to happen.[/quote
> 
> I agree. Have a think about what i posted as a way to try to resolve this, i understand that you are cross but whats done is done, so you really need to put the pup first and do whats best for her, and i dont think selling her on is the answer.
> 
> Its best if you can come to some agreement with the seller but try to sort it privately.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> i have tried pm and tx.but i am not accepting 60 for her.sorry for that


 
just shows its all about the money n not the pup

if you cant afford to cover any eventualities that might occur with an animals health, dont get a pet!!!!!!! im not flush with money especially after recent events, includin a car crash n the house fire but if it means i have to go without something in order to get our pets treated for a condition then so be it! even if i had to beg n borrow to get it sorted i would


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

dont know why i bother coming on here for advice all you get is abuse i was the one who was mis sold a dog so therefore she is now mineand it is up to me if i want to resell no metter what anyones opinions are on the matter wrong or right.at least this way she will go to someone who can pay for her op.which is the main concern yes or no.if my insurance would pay out then that would be a different matter.if the person i got it off wont give me a refund so nothing more i can say really.they obviously dont want her back as much as they say they can obviously afford the op for her.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Mason said:


> I think both parties are to blame here, both have done something wrong.
> 
> Get off the forums, pick up the phone and get something resolved for this poor dog PERMANENTLY. Bitch and moan on here and play THE BLAME GAME as much as you like but IT WILL NOT HELP *THE DOG*
> 
> ...


 
Best post in this thread so far.

For the Dogs sake, suck it up and deal with it between yourselves!


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

yes in a way i spose it is about the money im not accepting 60 for her when i paid 150.but at least i am willing to sell her to someone who can afford to pay for her op rather than her stayng here where i cant.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> if i had of been told in the first place i WOULD NOT HAVE BOUGHT HER simple as that.not just because of the money but i could get a staffy that did not need an op.


that reads really bad.... you didnt fall in love with the other staffies though did you? isnt it funny how easily you can fall out of love with something when you know what financial loss it can cause you 



janiej said:


> How can you rehome her so soon, you're allergy could be due to something else, cant you give it a time to find out


 
after only a day im pretty sure you cant establish for sure that it is the pup thats caused a rash so i think its just a good excuse n usually gets people goin "awwww, she has to get rid of her beloved pet for somethin that she cant help, isnt that sad"


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

If i didnt live in a 3 bed flat with no garden i would have her and pay for the op!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

You don't get abuse by coming on here. Not once in this thread has anyone been offensive towards you, you on the other hand are getting increasingly defensive. And most of the posters have just tried to offer help and suggestions... if that is classed as abuse I think my oxford english dictionary needs amending.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> yes in a way i spose it is about the money im not accepting 60 for her when i paid 150.but at least i am willing to sell her to someone who can afford to pay for her op rather than her stayng here where i cant.


 
and have you stated in your preloved ad that you have been quoted £200 + for the op? to make sure the buyer is aware of how much this pup is goin to cost? are you bein completely honest in the ad n giving ALL the facts? id like to see this ad

im sat here in complete disgust at the pair of you


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Preloved | staff puppy for sale in Portsmouth, Hampshire, UK


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

read this whole post with a mixture of sadness and amusement 

amused at the way private sales dont always go the way they are planned 

saddend by the fact its all about the money and not really about the animals 

no amount of money would persuade me to sell a dog i loved and cared for and i just hope whoever recieves this poor pup has the love to give her thatr she obviously needs


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Well said Cat


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

as the ad said and u can read i stated she had a small hernia,i did not mention the price no.so i have not mislead anyone at all.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

just looked at the advert. So in the space of a day you have established

1. you have an allergy to her
2. she is good with kids
3. she is a great family pet
how can you know any of these from only havin her a day?? if you have been told 2 and 3 by the seller then how can you believe it when they didnt even tell you about the hernia???

you also say she has a slight hernia yet on here you're makin it look as if its the end of the world!!!!!!!

you're askin £180, what does the other £30 cover? fuel or the beardie?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

To the OP, have you seen how many ads are currently showing on preloved for staffordshire bull terriers (without even logging in to see more) 320. That's a hell of a lot of staffies. To be honest alot of pet owners/buyers are of the same opinion that they won't pay for or take on a dog (or any animal for that matter) with an existing condition. 

Have you and the seller spoken about going halves on the operation. Is 60 the most they will give you? Either way, according to vetdebbie that would cover the cost of the operation to rectify the hernia. Yes you would have the spay cost on top of that, but surely that should have been taken into account anyways, even if you intended on her having one litter first? Not re-reading the whole thread again, but why was it, that if you had the staff puppies next door you chose to source this one a few hundred miles away anyways? Just curious.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

you can sit there in disguist but r u telling me ud be happy buying a puppy you thought was in good health or whatever then half an hour later get a tx message saying oh by the way you cant breed of her and need to get her spayed.then another saying she has a hernia on her belly which she'l need it removed.so i am well within my rights to be a bit angry dont u think it is alot about the money yes,not because she cant have pups at all but because i was not told simple as that.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Well said Cat


thanks shell, my blood is boilin at some peoples stupidity and their blindness when it comes to money! if i were able to come n get the pup i would and pay for her op. But considerin we have 2 dogs that would probably eat her, and the state of the house it wouldnt be fair bringin a pup here, especially as it wouldnt be the most hygeinic place to have a pup with an operation wound


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

I would have her like a shot and pay for it all as I dnt live far form where she is but I dnt have a garden


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

because as i first said we were doing a swap for a beardie but i explained the mix up on the first page.otherwise yes i would of had one of the pups next door.
and cat yes she is good with kids,and it must be tht im allergic to her or something as i only get the rash when i have contact with her but long as my asthma is not effected i dont care about that really


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> Not re-reading the whole thread again, but why was it, that if you had the staff puppies next door you chose to source this one a few hundred miles away anyways? Just curious.


because they wouldn't swap one for a beardie, it would have meant spending actual cash money on the poor little creature.

Did alarm bells not ring when you were allergic to the boxer? Or are we supposed to beleive you have a breed specific allergy? :roll:

Get off the forums, stop trying to make people agree wiht you and sympathise with you and get something resolved for the sake of this dog. No one on this forum honestly cares if you'll be out of pocket or otherwise, things go wrong, welcome to pet ownership!


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

i dont have a garden either jayne but what does that matter long as the dog gets 2 walks a day???we live in a maisonette and there at least 10 dogs on my balcony all of which do not have a garden.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Were you allergic to the boxer pup? Not sure how allergies with dogs work. I Have a mild allergy to cats and always have had...sneezing,streaming eyes if Libby gets to close to my face etc. But I still keep them. Have had and kept cats my whole life and it's just something I put up with. But obviously people have allergies of different levels and extremes.


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

are u only allergic to staffies then and not boxers


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

i just feel sorry for the pup no matter whos hands its in


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I took on a puppy from the vets years ago.She had a broken leg when I took her on. After the vets xrayed her leg after 6 weeks it wasnt healing so had to be amputated the pup also has Sarcoptic mange so not only did I have to pay for the amputation I also had to pay for mange treatment for her and my other 10 dogs (at the time).The total bill was over £600 and that was at a reduced cost as the vets felt partially rtesponsible. I then paid to have her spayed. NOWHERE along the line did I spit my dummy out and get rid of the dog even though it was supposed to be just a simple break in her leg. I suppose it all comes down to how much you actually feel for the dog.I had fallen in love so she stayed and Ive enjoyed every minute with her, now aged about 8 years(pic in avator) This poor puppy is about to have her life turned upside down because 2 lots of people are saying he said she said.What about the pupy in all of this .It will be her 3rd home in a matter of 5 months of life. Shame on all of you


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> you can sit there in disguist but r u telling me ud be happy buying a puppy you thought was in good health or whatever then half an hour later get a tx message saying oh by the way you cant breed of her and need to get her spayed.then another saying she has a hernia on her belly which she'l need it removed.so i am well within my rights to be a bit angry dont u think it is alot about the money yes,not because she cant have pups at all but because i was not told simple as that.


 
i NEVER once said i would be happy with that and said you are well within your rights to be mad. but to put the pup straight on preloved the day after gettin her shows you have a blatent disregard for this puppys well being!!!!!!!!! It isnt ill either, it is in good health, it just needs the hernia removing. Most female dogs are advised to get spayed at 6 months anyway if you're not gunna breed and as you first stated that wasnt your intention anyway. 
Instead of comin on here rantin your head off about how youve been so hard done by think about how hard done by this pup has been being passed to people who dont want her cos shes got a frikkin hernia!!!!!!!! poor little sod! so you were mislead with the sale, so what? that can be dealt with but you seem to think that putting her up for sale one day after havin her is justified!!! she hasnt got f*ckin lepreosy <SP?> shes got a hernia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if you could afford to buy her in the first place then you should have some money to treat her at the vets. Your little kids fell in love with her but yet as soon as a hernia and some cost is mentioned she's out the door faster than she came in!!!!!!!!!!!:censor::bash:


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

lottiebaby said:


> you can sit there in disguist but r u telling me ud be happy buying a puppy you thought was in good health or whatever then half an hour later get a tx message saying oh by the way you cant breed of her and need to get her spayed.then another saying she has a hernia on her belly which she'l need it removed.so i am well within my rights to be a bit angry dont u think it is alot about the money yes,not because she cant have pups at all but because i was not told simple as that.



I wouldnt be happy no... Id probably be fuming. 

But id still have a cute innocent little puppy that needs a home... 

Its not the dogs fault. Passing the problem onto someone else in preloved is just as bad as whats happened to you. 

Whats done is done. Try to get some money back or go halves on the OP. Selling her isnt & shouldnt be your first option.

Get some pet insurance. Some cover Hernias i believe... 

I have a Poodle that has a hernia from birth. Its completely fine. Vet says it causes no problems wat so ever. And its actually cute. Like a squidgy belly button


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

if you can get her to luton i will have her but i do not drive and will not be paying £180 so you can make a profit on the poor little thing i can afford her with or without insurance and promise she would have a good home with me its just gettin her here


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think for what ever reason, you have decided that you dont want the puppy so no matter what anybody else says its not going to change your mind and this poor puppy is going to be passed on.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

reef said:


> are u only allergic to staffies then and not boxers


 
no i think shes just allergic to pups with hernias:lol2:


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

im not making a profit at all i paid them 180(inc 30 petrol money)im not in it for the money if that is what you all think. and cat no it was my intention to breed her but it would have been an option in the future that all.look if i had of been told in the first place i honestly would not have bought her no because i could have bought one next door without any probs and if the insurance covered this i would not have a problem but i simply dont have the cash right now.she obviously needs it removed so yes selling her is my only option if they wont buy her back.sorry if that sounds harsh but i did not know this when buying her.i have tried thinking of other ways but cant think of anything else to be honest.i dont know anyone on housing benefit to take her to the pdsa so what else cai i do keep her and hope it fixes itself.that wouldnt be fair would it


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How come she is for sale for £180 when you paid £150 and how would you know she is a good family pet, you have only had her 1 day. Do you not think you should mention this fact on your ad along with not for breeding and needs op doing or you will be decieving anyone that might want to buy her. I am so angry and am totally with Cat on this. You describe a slight hernia on the ad and scream blue murder on here:devil:


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

anyone interested in just splitting the cost between us and gettin pup a GOOD CARING owner
im sure betwwen us we could raise the funds if needed just an idea so plse dont shout at me


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

haha cat.no there is 4 other staffy along my balcony not allergic to any of them or my boxer.i am allergic to cat fur that all so i dont understand but that not the point maybe it her shampoo who knows


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

i'd take her on in a shot if i didnt have 3 other dogs, one that would probably scare her to death (my american bulldog female)..

poor puppy, i hope she finds a decent caring owner who will give her a forever home


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Reef I would chip in but we need a forever home for her as she couldnt stay were she was.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

but i have mentioned the hernia that should be enough.and as for her not breeding this is just what the people i bought her off said i dont see why they should lie about it so i take their word for it.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

and y cant she stay here????look i dont want to sell her on but i simply cant afford her op so i want her to go to smeone who can pay for it.simple.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> haha cat.no there is 4 other staffy along my balcony not allergic to any of them or my boxer.i am allergic to cat fur that all so i dont understand but that not the point maybe it her shampoo who knows



Give her a bath then? Sorry am I being really obvious here?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You need to put this in the ad so they know


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

lottiebaby said:


> you can sit there in disguist but r u telling me ud be happy buying a puppy you thought was in good health or whatever then half an hour later get a tx message saying oh by the way you cant breed of her and need to get her spayed.then another saying she has a hernia on her belly which she'l need it removed.so i am well within my rights to be a bit angry dont u think it is alot about the money yes,not because she cant have pups at all but because i was not told simple as that.


 
I paid £450 quid for a very good pedigree staff she was 3 months old when I brought her home and intended to breed with my dog once she was of age, after a few weeks we realised just how different she was to the boy and we took her for a vet check, turns out she has brain damage due to not breathing for too long when she was born.
I complained to the breeder and got a sweet F.A. response as "they didn't know" so I had paid £450 for a dog that could have no end of problems over her life time . . . . she is STILL here, she is now 4 years of age and she is my baby, she also cost me a bomb about a year ago with a rush to the emergency vets as she was in so much pain, turned out she has a HERNIA, umbilical, that the vet recommends DOESN'T need operating on unless it becomes strangulated which is what we watch her for constantly, so I can't see how if you haven't had her vet checked that you know she NEEDS this op that everyone is causing so much fuss about.
I was on benefit when I took my bitch on, and now I get nothing at all due to recently getting married and now looking for a job, if Tara gets sick next week and needs her hernia op, she will have it and I will sell my ass on the street if I have to, to get her the care she needs.

Even if your pup needs her op/spay how old is she? you have months to save £100-150, surely it's possible?!!! think of the pup not the money, money is nothing, if you are flat broke on your knees your dog will ALWAYS be there for you!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> im not making a profit at all i paid them 180(inc 30 petrol money)im not in it for the money if that is what you all think. and cat no it was my intention to breed her but it would have been an option in the future that all.look if i had of been told in the first place i honestly would not have bought her no because i could have bought one next door without any probs and if the insurance covered this i would not have a problem but i simply dont have the cash right now.she obviously needs it removed so yes selling her is my only option if they wont buy her back.sorry if that sounds harsh but i did not know this when buying her.i have tried thinking of other ways but cant think of anything else to be honest.i dont know anyone on housing benefit to take her to the pdsa so what else cai i do keep her and hope it fixes itself.that wouldnt be fair would it


 
as people have stated your vets are givin you a rather over inflated price so i would find other vets for quotes.
you buyin another still doesnt change the fact that you said you fell in love with her. 
also on your preloved ad it says "slight hernia" a hernia is a hernia, regardless! so to put slight makes out as if it isnt much of a problem n doesnt need any medical intervention, so you're just as misleading as the original seller! 
Can you not borrow the money? no friends of relatives that are willing to help?
if it isnt about the money then you would accept £60 back for her so that she can go back to the seller n get the treatment she needs..yes it s a pisser that you will have lost out, but now everyone knows that the seller isnt always honest n will suffer more as a result in the future cos people on here will be wary of buyin from them. Also you'll know that though you have lost some money, the pup will be able to get the treatment it needs, which is surely better than keepin it n sellin it with a "slight hernia" until you get all your money back?


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Go offline away from all this stress. Go spend some time with your little puppy <3 

Im sure you will realise that a hernia is nothing to worry about. It might even sort itself out. 

If my OH let me id have any old scraggly puppy, Id have a house full!! Even if it had 3 legs, Blind, Couldnt walk without help.. Dogs give you unconditional love, Why cant some people just do the same.


Anyways you have 6 months.


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

lottiebaby said:


> im not making a profit at all i paid them 180(inc 30 petrol money)im not in it for the money if that is what you all think. and cat no it was my intention to breed her but it would have been an option in the future that all.look if i had of been told in the first place i honestly would not have bought her no because i could have bought one next door without any probs and if the insurance covered this i would not have a problem but i simply dont have the cash right now.she obviously needs it removed so yes selling her is my only option if they wont buy her back.sorry if that sounds harsh but i did not know this when buying her.i have tried thinking of other ways but cant think of anything else to be honest.i dont know anyone on housing benefit to take her to the pdsa so what else cai i do keep her and hope it fixes itself.that wouldnt be fair would it





so what happens if your beardies or hamster etc get sick ? do you have friends to take them to the pdsa


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

To annoyed now so I will try not to post again for the time being . It just seems to be going round in circles


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> and y cant she stay here????look i dont want to sell her on but i simply cant afford her op so i want her to go to smeone who can pay for it.simple.



Pm the breeder and see if they will give you some money towards the hernia op like said in previous replies then you dont need to sell the poor baby.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> haha cat.no there is 4 other staffy along my balcony not allergic to any of them or my boxer.i am allergic to cat fur that all so i dont understand but that not the point maybe it her shampoo who knows


thats complete tosh! if you're allergic to one staffy you're allergic to them all, i think its a piss poor excuse to get rid



lottiebaby said:


> but i have mentioned the hernia that should be enough.and as for her not breeding this is just what the people i bought her off said i dont see why they should lie about it so i take their word for it.


no it isnt enough. so when the next potential owner comes to see her are you gunna tell them she needs an op n how much you've been quoted? or not?


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i've not read all this thread but i do know that most dogs have these hernias mainly because of there mother and 7 times out of 10 they don't need any op at all.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> and y cant she stay here????look i dont want to sell her on but i simply cant afford her op so i want her to go to smeone who can pay for it.simple.


 
so you're quite willing to keep her if other people pay for her hernia to be removed?? n what if she needs follow up treatment for it? do we all need to pay for that too?

im more than happy to donate if it means this pup gets her op but would like to see her also with another CARING owner first


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

linda.t said:


> i've not read all this thread but i do know that most dogs have these hernias mainly because of there mother and 7 times out of 10 they don't need any op at all.


Yup.. Its true..


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im more than happy to donate if it means this pup gets her op but would like to see her also with another CARING owner first


:lol2:

Your crazy.. Just had a house fire thats wiped out ur house & your willing to help other people.

Shows how much some people care for animals.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Twiisted said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Your crazy.. Just had a house fire thats wiped out ur house & your willing to help other people.
> 
> Shows how much some people care for animals.


we might not have any knickers but im sure we can always scrape a few pennies together to help a little puppy. N no matter what the fire took, it didnt take our compassion n love for animals


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

daisyleo said:


> she also cost me a bomb about a year ago with a rush to the emergency vets as she was in so much pain, turned out she has a HERNIA, umbilical, that the vet recommends DOESN'T need operating on unless it becomes strangulated which is what we watch her for constantly


When our friends bitch had an umbilical hernia the vet recommended having it removed when she was spayed so as to prevent...can't remember what the word he used was, but basically equates to strangulation (I think), doesn't happen. She asked if the bitch would need the op before the spay and he said they didn't recommend operating for a hernia for preventative measures and that doing it at the same time as the spay should be fine. Basically if she was an older dog and had already been spayed he would have recommended monitoring her, like your vet has done. 

But to the OP like twiisted said if it is all about cost, you don't have to worry about that for a few months so surely you could put a bit of money away a month? Also taking her to the vets for a consultation will clear up any speculation we may have. They might say they wouldn't advise operating. Talkin over the phone doesnt mean anything. In fact..vets quotes are a rough guide. My vets always quote quite a bit more than the actual cost, so that you make damn sure you've got the money for it. Everytime it has been cheaper than we've been quoted.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

this is not going anywhere is it.if i could get the op done i would keep her simple as that.as for anymore treatment she will be insured then so it just the excess fee and my beardies all have insurance to as my bro works in insurance.and i have spoke 2 4 different vets all quoting me over 200.and NO I AM NOT ALLERGIC TO ALL STAFFYS,this is strangly enough the first one i come up in rashes with.i dont know why though.i am with the pup now twiisted she on my feet asleep.you painting me me to be someone who dont care and only out for my money but that is not the case i simply wont accept 60 back for her cause that leaves me with no money to buy the pup next door for the kids.


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we might not have any knickers but im sure we can always scrape a few pennies together to help a little puppy. N no matter what the fire took, it didnt take our compassion n love for animals


Nice to see people with the same feelings for animals as me.. Id give anything i could for them. More than i would for most people!

I have a workshop at the RSPCA to do volunteer work in a few weeks. I dont really have much respect for them. But i just want to be around animals & help. I have urges which i cant fill. Finding a job with animals is so hard.


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

onother pup for the kids eh 
how lucky are they !! 
make sure it not got a hernia !!!!

oh by the way will that one be insured too


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

lottiebaby said:


> this is not going anywhere is it.if i could get the op done i would keep her simple as that.as for anymore treatment she will be insured then so it just the excess fee and my beardies all have insurance to as my bro works in insurance.and i have spoke 2 4 different vets all quoting me over 200.and NO I AM NOT ALLERGIC TO ALL STAFFYS,this is strangly enough the first one i come up in rashes with.i dont know why though.i am with the pup now twiisted she on my feet asleep.you painting me me to be someone who dont care and only out for my money but that is not the case i simply wont accept 60 back for her cause that leaves me with no money to buy the pup next door for the kids.


And what if something goes wrong with that pup?

throw that one away too and replace it with another?

your kids are going to have AWESOME attitudes regaridng animals and responsibility just like you.


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

Yep Katie that is exactly it, Tara had been spayed at 7 months as soon as we knew she had brain issues we didn't think it fair to breed from her and tbh I am so glad as I am dead against the amount of breeding and staffies needing new homes that are about now, I guess I was new to the staffy scene when I got my 2 and wanted to breed to have lovely little pups about the place but I know we'd of ended up keeping some and I think there should be a law on breeding now, only a certain amount allowed per year or something as this would help cut down on homeless and mistreated dogs, not just staffs.

Thing is, some people just think it's easy to make a few hundred quid by selling a litter


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> this is not going anywhere is it.if i could get the op done i would keep her simple as that.as for anymore treatment she will be insured then so it just the excess fee and my beardies all have insurance to as my bro works in insurance.and i have spoke 2 4 different vets all quoting me over 200.and NO I AM NOT ALLERGIC TO ALL STAFFYS,this is strangly enough the first one i come up in rashes with.i dont know why though.i am with the pup now twiisted she on my feet asleep.you painting me me to be someone who dont care and only out for my money but that is not the case i simply wont accept 60 back for her cause that leaves me with no money to buy the pup next door for the kids.


how can u be only allergic to one dog.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> this is not going anywhere is it.if i could get the op done i would keep her simple as that.as for anymore treatment she will be insured then so it just the excess fee and my beardies all have insurance to as my bro works in insurance.and i have spoke 2 4 different vets all quoting me over 200.and NO I AM NOT ALLERGIC TO ALL STAFFYS,this is strangly enough the first one i come up in rashes with.i dont know why though.i am with the pup now twiisted she on my feet asleep.you painting me me to be someone who dont care and only out for my money but that is not the case i simply wont accept 60 back for her cause that leaves me with no money to buy the pup next door for the kids.



Oh dear. I've been pretty civil in this thread offering advise to both parties. But with that last comment you're now making me want to tear my hair out.

1. Insurance companies will not pay for any treatment that comes from complications for a prior, existing condition..so no the insurance wouldn't cover that!

2. Swapping one puppy for another doesn't solve the bloody problem does it!?

3. You're a parent you can explain to the kids she's had to go (to wherever the poor sod ends up). They don't dictate your choices surely?

4. if you are genuinly allergic to just one dog take my advise and give the blooming thing a bath! 

5. Getting another puppy when you can't afford this operation is ridiculous. Will the next doors pups come fully innoculated, deflead/dewormed etc? And what happens if they present with an unknown condition before the insurance 2 week period happens? And don't say it doesn't happen as it does.

We had had Lady our whippet x for a few days when she collapsed. She was rushed in to the vets. Drips, diagnosis tests etc etc cost in excess of £1000 as she was sent to a specialist. We weren't insured (due to the two week period), and as the outcome showed Addisons disease she now cannot be insure (had her since 1999 now and since then she's cost us well in excess of 10k on vets bills for various things).


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

linda.t said:


> how can u be only allergic to one dog.


She's not, she could hardly put "for sale as I can't be aresed to pay for an operation" in the advert now could she?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> this is not going anywhere is it.if i could get the op done i would keep her simple as that.as for anymore treatment she will be insured then so it just the excess fee and my beardies all have insurance to as my bro works in insurance.and i have spoke 2 4 different vets all quoting me over 200.and NO I AM NOT ALLERGIC TO ALL STAFFYS,this is strangly enough the first one i come up in rashes with.i dont know why though.i am with the pup now twiisted she on my feet asleep.you painting me me to be someone who dont care and only out for my money but that is not the case i simply wont accept 60 back for her cause that leaves me with no money to buy the pup next door for the kids.


 
the insurance probably wouldnt cover any treatment needed relatin to the hernia cos it was a problem before the insurance was taken out

shes on your feet asleep lottie?!?!?! but what about your allergy?? 

so your main priority is havin enough money to get another pup? not this pups well being? no, your intentions arent money or possession motivated at all are they..............
Also why not buy your kids toys? not living creatures, as toys, they are not


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

OMG and I've just mated a bitch am now wondering why on earth I have bothered talk about pot calling the kettle black.

Right as has been said both sides are at fault but as an accreddited breeder myself I'm going to lay more blame with the breeder for allowing their precious puppy to go to such a person let alone the fact that the hernia wasn't mentioned in the Advertisment.

They are happy to let someone who has problems walking a boxer have a staffie WHY? If you can't cope with a boxer ditto for a staffie ergo totally unsuitable home. In the past I have turned folk away when they've come to collect the puppy just because I got a bad vibe from them everything seemed fine over the phone via email etc but once they got there my gut reaction was NO WAY. They don't have to be happy about it or get refunded their fuel costs fact of the matter is I bred the pup and until I hand it over to the new owner I can refuse to sell.

Buyer's should always check what they are buying did you not handle the pup, even the smallest hernia is palpable? Plus no matter what dog you get accidents happen there's no saying that pup wouldn't have a fall and break a leg or slip its lead and get knocked down what would happen then oh sorry can't afford the vet bill pts maybe?

So sad for that pup lets home she ends up in a better home sooner rather than later.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

daisyleo said:


> and I will sell my ass on the street if I have to, to get her the care she needs.


:lol2: Quality, funniest thing ive read all day...but a very good point. I've got a few animals and i've often had months where i have been skint but i have just put other things on hold as my animals are *always* priority!!

...and to say you cant save £150-£200 in 4-6 months? You must be REALLY struggling financially in which case everyone here is totally justified in have a bit of a go at you for buying the pup in the first place, especially as you couldnt even really afford the £150 for the dog, hence the swap for the beardie instead of your neighbours.

Nobody is disagreeing with you (i dont think) about being a bit annoyed about not being told about the hernia but that doesnt make what you are doing any better. I was totally on your side until i read all the bits about you selling it on already and now i have you down as being as bad, if not worse than the original seller, sorry.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds to me that this one is no good for producing a litter of pups so get rid, buy one from next door then she can have her litter of pups.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

lets hope the pup find a loving home.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Twiisted said:


> Nice to see people with the same feelings for animals as me.. Id give anything i could for them. More than i would for most people!
> 
> I have a workshop at the RSPCA to do volunteer work in a few weeks. I dont really have much respect for them. But i just want to be around animals & help. I have urges which i cant fill. Finding a job with animals is so hard.


 
hey maybe you could ask them if they would put a beardie in a daz tub! :lol2: n if yes, ask them for their reasons, cos id sure as hell like to know!
Hope you enjoy your placement, maybe you'll be able to teach them something about animals, cos theyre more likely to learn from you than you from them


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

lottiebaby said:


> i am with the pup now twiisted she on my feet asleep.you painting me me to be someone who dont care and only out for my money but that is not the case i simply wont accept 60 back for her cause that leaves me with no money to buy the pup next door for the kids.


You already have a puppy so you dont need to get a new one.. 

And i wouldnt try to sell a puppy because of a small health problem that may or may NOT need a operation. 

I was talking to you the other day & you were asking if i wanted to buy some of your beardies because you were gonna sell them. Can you not use the money from them to fund it.. Again you might not have to because hernias sometimes sort themselves.


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hey maybe you could ask them if they would put a beardie in a daz tub! :lol2: n if yes, ask them for their reasons, cos id sure as hell like to know!
> Hope you enjoy your placement, maybe you'll be able to teach them something about animals, cos theyre more likely to learn from you than you from them



Yea i saw the thread.. Crazy ass Mofos!!! :lol2:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

All i have to say is  how can you treat an animal with such disregard its just pure nasty.
The poor baby has a medical condition that you would be able to save for 6 months at £7.69 a week that gives you £200 in six months.
Ill ask again if the pup is CORRECTLY KC registered and if you have even bothered to contact them at all..........
Im not sure how any vet can tell you what is wrong with her over the phone and the fact that you say you now want one from next door well i have no comment i just wish people would stop breeding staffys at all and if they are have their homes lined up before the mating even takes place


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

This whole thread is a joke. What that dog needs is a home with someone who has the sense to realise the associated costs of ownership.


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

:2thumb:well said Rain


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Rain said:


> This whole thread is a joke. What that dog needs is a home with someone who has the sense to realise the associated costs of ownership.


seconded

ere ere tom 

<<i hope reiyuu hasnt shown you our new knickers:lol2:>>


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Faith said:


> All i have to say is  how can you treat an animal with such disregard its just pure nasty.
> The poor baby has a medical condition that you would be able to save for 6 months at £7.69 a week that gives you £200 in six months.


Theres Ebay, Classifieds on here too.. Sell some old clothes, shoes, baby stuff, Dvds, Reptile things you dont use..

Where theres a will theres a way...


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

Twiisted said:


> Theres Ebay, Classifieds on here too.. Sell some old clothes, shoes, baby stuff, Dvds, Reptile things you dont use..
> 
> Where theres a will theres a way...



wont let you sell puppies tho :whistling2:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Twiisted said:


> Theres Ebay, Classifieds on here too.. Sell some old clothes, shoes, baby stuff, Dvds, Reptile things you dont use..
> 
> Where theres a will theres a way...


But £8 a week come on even when i was a single parent i had £8 a week its horrible to even think that those poor babies are forgoten about and just passed around


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

she need the op in 2 months not 6 and no she no kc reg,apparantly her dad is but mum is pure staffy.ok so il just keep her and not get her treated.nice.and it is up to me if i buy a pup from next door thankyou and has already sed she would not sell one to anyone with health problems or at least telling them first.


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

reef said:


> wont let you sell puppies tho :whistling2:


:lol2:

Last few days iv seen you on here talking about getting ferrets... Obviously you have some cash.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

You said you had her paperwork there :?
ok so 2 months £25 a week sell one of the beardies you were going to sell any way and use the money from that.

I know a fair few people who would take her on for free and pay for treatment but you want your £150 back thats not going to happen 



lottiebaby said:


> she need the op in 2 months not 6 and no she no kc reg,apparantly her dad is but mum is pure staffy.ok so il just keep her and not get her treated.nice.and it is up to me if i buy a pup from next door thankyou and has already sed she would not sell one to anyone with health problems or at least telling them first.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> she need the op in 2 months not 6 and no she no kc reg,apparantly her dad is but mum is pure staffy.ok so il just keep her and not get her treated.nice.and it is up to me if i buy a pup from next door thankyou and has already sed she would not sell one to anyone with health problems or at least telling them first.


 
its advised to get it done at 6 months, its not needed immediately!!!!

if you actually take this pup to a vet for them to look youd be able to know exactly how long you have to save the money up, surely tou can spare the money for a vets consultation??? n then you can go from there

i wonder if your next door neighbour knows how thoughtless youre bein about this pup, then maybe she would reconsider sellin you one of her pups


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Not just that but the vets my let you pay in bits


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> she need the op in 2 months not 6 and no she no kc reg,apparantly her dad is but mum is pure staffy.ok so il just keep her and not get her treated.nice.and it is up to me if i buy a pup from next door thankyou and has already sed she would not sell one to anyone with health problems or at least telling them first.



:bash: The point I was making in my post, if you bothered to read it at all, is the breeders/rescues whatever...aren't always aware that the animal has something wrong with it. That is a risk you always take. Lady was a rescue, she came to us looking completely healthy and within days collapsed. We were still o nthe 2 weeks insurance and so they wouldn't pay for tests & treatment. The rescue wouldn't have sold a deliberately ill dog. Like I said she looked healthy in every way...she just collapsed suddenly. There is always a risk with any animal you buy!

This is part and parcel of owning animals i'm afraid, and if you're so naive to think that it doesn't happen..then theres no helping you.

adlock:


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

no my next door neighbout is appauled at how they could sell her without telling me.she knows i love all my pets and i have tried selling the female beardie and breeding pair but if no one buys them then i dont have the cash still for the op.so it not like i havent tried.im not heartless.oh look ive just given her a cuddle and i have more spots come up on my arm.how strange.and somehow yes i will either get my money back or find a way for her to get op.i never asked anyone on here for donations towards it or whatever


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> :bash: The point I was making in my post, if you bothered to read it at all, is the breeders/rescues whatever...aren't always aware that the animal has something wrong with it. That is a risk you always take. Lady was a rescue, she came to us looking completely healthy and within days collapsed. We were still o nthe 2 weeks insurance and so they wouldn't pay for tests & treatment. The rescue wouldn't have sold a deliberately ill dog. Like I said she looked healthy in every way...she just collapsed suddenly. There is always a risk with any animal you buy!
> 
> This is part and parcel of owning animals i'm afraid, and if you're so naive to think that it doesn't happen..then theres no helping you.
> 
> adlock:


we also had a dog that became ill day after gettin her home, she cost £210, no where near as much as yours cost you but it was a lot of money at the time, and she still got the treatment she needed cos i made sure of it. i could have taken her back, payed £80 for them to take her back n be better off that way but i didnt cos i wanted to make sure she got the attention she needed


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

if u dnt have money why have u been looking into getting ferrets?


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> This is part and parcel of owning animals i'm afraid, and if you're so naive to think that it doesn't happen..then theres no helping you.


Cant go through life expecting every animal to be healthy. At some point one of ya pets is gonna get ill & require treatment.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> no my next door neighbout is appauled at how they could sell her without telling me.she knows i love all my pets and i have tried selling the female beardie and breeding pair but if no one buys them then i dont have the cash still for the op.so it not like i havent tried.im not heartless.*oh look* ive just given her a cuddle and i have more spots come up on my arm.how strange.and somehow yes i will either get my money back or find a way for her to get op.i never asked anyone on here for donations towards it or whatever


 
oh yeah, i can see the spots on your post, thats bad! HTF can we look? it could be a number of things, the pup might have a flea powder on her coat that youre allergic to, but seen as you havent experimented by bathin her or anything you dont know! its not like you havent tried to raise the cash for the op? in a day?!?!?! youve only had her since yesterday havent you?!?!

your stupidity and ignorance astounds me, it really does


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

and katie my point being they did know before selling her to me though.and jayne we going to get ferrets yes i know as this was before saw ad for puppy but most people i spoke to who has had them told me they smelt and my other half would not let me in the end.and yes i had the money i used to buy the pup.


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

lottie close the thread your just open to abuse here at the moment, your angry yes but also seem to be feeling sorry for yourself right now, with regards some of your most recent responses. im not here to take sides, but you could of had 50-80pound for that female beardie the other day from me, as i had the money then after i sent my last pm to you but u failed to respond to it, the fact is your local to me like twisted is and i dont stitch people up like i said money was tight and if i say i would of payed some1 so and so even if it took more than 1 installment to do so you or who ever would of recieved the full amount as day after i pm'd you the bank manager upped my o/draft to help keep my money flowing till my new job starts on 4th of september, and you would already of had some or all of the what ever we would of agreed on if you got back to me sat there for emergency use only.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

you said you had her KC papers, either you do or don't.

In the future if you're going to try and blag everyone it helps to remember what you've lied about so you don't later go on to contradict yourself.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

she has had a bath with the same shampoo i used on our other dog so it cant be that.


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we also had a dog that became ill day after gettin her home, she cost £210, no where near as much as yours cost you but it was a lot of money at the time, and she still got the treatment she needed cos i made sure of it. i could have taken her back, payed £80 for them to take her back n be better off that way but i didnt cos i wanted to make sure she got the attention she needed


I paid £600 for a poodle that had a hernia & was meant to be the opposite sex & diff colour. She had sold the one i wanted just before i got there. Was soo freaking angry at her!

I just couldn't walk away ... The puppy that was left still needed a home.
Hernia has been completely fine.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> and katie my point being they did know before selling her to me though.and jayne we going to get ferrets yes i know as this was before saw ad for puppy but most people i spoke to who has had them told me they smelt and my other half would not let me in the end.and yes i had the money i used to buy the pup.



I'm not on about the breeders of your current pup(with the hernia). I stated on the first page i was appalled at them not informing you of the hernia. I'm on about the bloomin neighbour with the other staffy pups. She can sell them with all the good intentions in the world they can still have an unknown condition or develop one.


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

Can you please stop makin bloody excuses and help the poor pup out if shes poorly borrow beg or steal the money i dont care just think about the pup please !!!!!!!


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

ni i dont have kc papers for her i have the pedigree form which tells u her background,parents granparents etc.i think only her dad is kc. reg
and dave i did not get your other pm otherwise i would have replied but even then i did not know i would be in this situation


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> she need the op in 2 months not 6 and no she no kc reg,apparantly her dad is but mum is pure staffy.*ok so il just keep her and not get her treated.nice*.and it is up to me if i buy a pup from next door thankyou and has already sed she would not sell one to anyone with health problems or at least telling them first.


 What exactly do you want from people, what advice can we give you. If it makes you feel better, yes, you got screwed, they should have said about the hernia before you took her on, however, by the sounds of the rest of this swings and roundabouts thread, neither of you actually sorted out exactly what was happening from the start.
But I find it frankly sickeningly irrisponsible that you took on a dog when you couldnt cover the costs of potential problems from day 1.

As I said before, this whole thread is a joke, and something that shouldnt have spilled onto the forum in the first place. It's become nothing more than a slagging match, and a open ground for you to try and justify your actions and decisions. Whats more, ultimatly, you really give off the impression that you want advice and help, but dont want to listen to what people say. You see it as simply "you are right, everyone else is wrong", and sadly, the world isnt that black and white.

For the sake of the dog, put aside your petty childish squabbling, find a vet who isnt ripping you off, and get the sodding operation done. It's not some toy you can throw away if it breaks, and replace with a shiny new one, or a cheaper one, or one without problems.

I think that this thread has now lead to nothing useful and should be locked, hopefully a mod will be along soon enough to shut this down and tell you to take your argument else where.


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

The guy I got my ferrets off of in somerset told me you had been e mailing him asking to buy and deliver a couple of ferrets, this was over ythe weekend as we picked ours up on monday so your telling me that within the space of like 1 - 2 days u decided against ferrets but to get a puppy instead? I dnt understand or am I being thick here?


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

again well said rain 
i for one will make this my last post on this topic 
to all of you who care for the pup :no1:
for those that dont :bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

<<follows rains lead>> well said

lets hope this pup ends up in the right hands. If a donation thingy does end up gettin set up or whatever, pm me


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The seller is seriously in the wrong for not informing you that the pup needs an operation and can not be breed from. This seller should be ashamed of themselves and clearly if they did not tell you in advance, cannot care about the pup that much and should not be breeding if this is how they find homes for their animals... offload them and then inform people when they're safely away!

You got screwed, it happens, there are bad sellers and bad breeders out there.

HOWEVER, she is your responsibility now, and surely you can save for the next 6 months for that operation, get her spayed and give her a good life? £200 is really not that much to have to save up in 6 months. She will be no worse a pup for your kids for her problem. If you were going to breed her anyway, this will be a godsend - there are enough KC reg staffs out there not finding homes, let alone breeding one that isn't actually registered and fully tested. Don't contribute to the cycle, don't become someone who cares more about their dogs for the potential money. The only reason to breed is to further the breed and you cannot do that with an unregistered dog from parents that were not both registered and tested for hereditary problems.

Life sucks sometimes. What matters is how you deal with it. It does suck that this person has acted so disgustingly regards to this sale - but you do not have to continue this cycle. You can give this pup a good permanent home.

If you are on benefits or not working, you can get the operation done at a PDSA. If you are working but on really low income, you could talk to people like the Blue Cross and other dog charities or local rescues who sometimes can help financially with veterinary costs. If you're working and you're not eligible for any charitable help - surely you can cut back on something and save and somehow figure out a way of getting this op done when it's needed


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Going on Christy's reply you do realise that as you own an untested staffy (cross) as its not correctly registered then it could be at risk to L2-HGA as well as HC eye problems what you going to do if that poor baby starts fitting and comes down with L2 considering the parents aint correctly registered or been tested correctly


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll go with one more post that'll be my last and its going to be advice, not critisism.

*PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE* just take it to the vet for a check over. As many have said already not *ALL* hernias need operating...so all this panic may be over nothing!!

Find a decent vet first as well...my vet always does my initial check ups for free on my animals when i register them with them. My dog got a free once over, as did my ferrets, as did my rats.


----------



## Andatariel (Jul 15, 2008)

Okay, I understand that you feel misled but just for a second here stop and think.

When somebody brings a parcel to your door you are supposed to inspect it before you sing for it, am I right?
It's the same with a pet, if not even more important.

I'm sorry but it's in the most basic of pet choosing sheets: Check over the animal for health conditions etc. BEFORE you buy it.

You know what when I went to get my rat I fell in love with her almost instantly, she was beautiful but I wasn't just going to say "Yeah I want that" I checked her over, had a good look, asked further questions than I had when making the arrangement on the forum. Now I was lucky I did because the rat had fleas that I would have had to pay for treatment of, however I saw them and Emma treated her wih flea lotion before I took her home.

If you didn't give the pup a good checking over before you got it, then you may have been misold but you aren't enteirely innocent yourself.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

i did want the ferrets jayne we had already bought everything except the cage but then while my other half was at work he spoke to a few ppl then changed his mind.


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

but u then made the rash decision to buy a puppy instead within the space of like a day or 2, just think it was a bit quick thats all


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Hows about i come steal the puppy... :flrt:


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

ferrets could of been free lottie, and an ad on here few days ago 40plus ferrets needed rehoming urgently and the whole lot were free and some1 was delivering them to people in and around pompey and southampton and trying to rehome the whole lot as 'THE ARK' is full and was going to put them TO SLEEP otherwise, as the elderly owner of them all passed away and they were in portsmouth.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

:bash:just to update you sll i have had 2 emails about her already both of which i will follow up no matter how much you judge me but after all this im in 2 minds of what to do.


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

dave28 said:


> ferrets could of been free lottie, and an ad on here few days ago 40plus ferrets needed rehoming urgently and the whole lot were free and some1 was delivering them to people in and around pompey and southampton and trying to rehome the whole lot as 'THE ARK' is full and was going to put them TO SLEEP otherwise, as the elderly owner of them all passed away and they were in portsmouth.


Think she should take care of what shes got before getting more animals. 

Plus non of them were spayed. Its more cost


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

lottiebaby said:


> :bash:just to update you sll i have had 2 emails about her already both of which i will follow up no matter how much you judge me but after all this im in 2 minds of what to do.



As long as you tell them whats happened & they know the full story. She might need a OP, Cant be breed etc... And that shes not KC reg.

Or the same thing might happen again.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> :bash:just to update you sll i have had 2 emails about her already both of which i will follow up no matter how much you judge me but after all this im in 2 minds of what to do.


Rolls eyes i give up your going to sell her on and just not bother finding out about any health risks, i hope the lady next door has KC pups and both parents are health tested correctly for L2-HGA and HC.
Or you could very well have another pup on your hands that starts fitting one night............


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

dave these were the ferrets i enquired about rehoming a few but did not work out as they were not in a state to be rehomed but anyway my partner changed his mind like i said.


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Just take her to the vets and see what they actually say having seen the hernia, she may not need it done!!!!


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Jayne2269 said:


> Just take her to the vets and see what they actually say having seen the hernia, she may not need it done!!!!


Thats just to much effort it would mean actually doing something more than typing
:whip:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> :bash:just to update you sll i have had 2 emails about her already both of which i will follow up no matter how much you judge me but after all this im in 2 minds of what to do.


I'm not normally this judgemental, but just sell her on. IMO you shouldnt have a puppy, you clearly just dont want to deal with the problems, and you're frankly just lieing about "loving her to bits". Rant and rave all you like, its the opinion I've made of the whole situation over the last 5 hours and 16 pages.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

yes next doors have all papers etc but tht not the subject here.i said i will follow up the enquiries about her like i said i wont sell het to just anyone IF i do.if there was another way my bf is seeing if he can find someone on housing benefit to take her to pdsa for us.im doing all i can.but i cant magic money i simply do not have.hence y i wouldnt have bort her if informed earlier but i have her now and she is being very much loved she follows me everywhere even sits on my feet when i go toilet lol.she a very loving puppy since we had her.i am not heartless u know.


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Rain said:


> and you're frankly just lieing about "loving her to bits".


If she did this thread wouldnt exist. She would find a way.

Selling her before even getting a informed opinion from a vets... I dont even understand.


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

you can surely scrape together enuff money just to get her looked at at the vets?!


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

i have already made an appointment thank you from the moment i was told i am not stupid but EVERY VET i spoke to said she will need it removed at 6 months,as it is an umbilical hernia.


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok so u have 6 months to save!


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> she need the op in 2 months not 6 and no she no kc reg,apparantly her dad is but mum is pure staffy.ok so il just keep her and not get her treated.nice.and it is up to me if i buy a pup from next door thankyou and has already sed she would not sell one to anyone with health problems or at least telling them first.





lottiebaby said:


> i have already made an appointment thank you from the moment i was told i am not stupid but EVERY VET i spoke to said she will need it removed at 6 months,as it is an umbilical hernia.


 
Which is it, 2 or 6 months....


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Then why put her up for sale before you know?

That shows you don't care enough to keep hold of her before you actually know the facts & have exhausted all your options.. 

U just want your money back.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> yes next doors have all papers etc but tht not the subject here.i said i will follow up the enquiries about her like i said i wont sell het to just anyone IF i do.if there was another way *my bf is seeing if he can find someone on housing benefit to take her to pdsa for us*.im doing all i can.but i cant magic money i simply do not have.hence y i wouldnt have bort her if informed earlier but i have her now and she is being very much loved she follows me everywhere even sits on my feet when i go toilet lol.she a very loving puppy since we had her.i am not heartless u know.


That right there is disgracefull seriously you would take away vet treatment from a person who seriously can not afford it and commit fraud at the same time :bash: You my "love" are a joke

The subjet here is the fact you dont have the money to pay for vet treatment and that you want her sold on because she is ill,
Lets hope her staffy side of chewing concreat walls and steps dont come out or you will have to find the cash for those repairs as well.
So ill ask you again what are you going to do if a pup you buy has L2 and starts fitting on your floor one night!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

well our last dog already ate our kitchen floor thanks.so those thngs dont bother me can be replaced as and when.....etc


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

oh come on if i want to keep her and someone can take her to the pdsa for us to get her hernia repaired or whatever than is that not better than selling her like all you have slated me for.cant win can u.any other prbs after that i will register her to my vet and have her insured anyway so it just for this op.
and she need it at 6 months....she is 4 months now so that give me 2 mnth to get it done


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> well our last dog already ate our kitchen floor thanks.so those thngs dont bother me can be replaced as and when.....etc


Ahh so you would be able to save when that happens then or maybe you would go and ask someone on benefits to help you out


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

-=sigh=- whats the point anymore, do what the f**k you want, you dont want advice, you want to make yourself feel better over making a stupid purchase, you have no one to blame but yourself, and I truely hope you are ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Rain said:


> Which is it, 2 or 6 months....



To clear up this as a few people seem to have asked now. The puppy will be due to be spayed IN two months time when she is six months of age. Off reading what the OP has put.(although there are quite a few inconsistencies in other areas of the thread :roll

Honestly trying to find someone on benefits to take her to the vets is out of order. There are people who would really benefit from that treatment and you're willing to take it away from them. Also i'm pretty sure that's classed as fraud..and you just admitted it on a public forum :bash:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

lottiebaby said:


> oh come on if i want to keep her and someone can take her to the pdsa for us to get her hernia repaired or whatever than is that not better than selling her like all you have slated me for.cant win can u.any other prbs after that i will register her to my vet and have her insured anyway so it just for this op.
> and she need it at 6 months....she is 4 months now so that give me 2 mnth to get it done


No what you are saying you will do it disgusting!
If you cant afford to pay then give her back to the breeder.
Or at least talk to them they may be willing to actually help!
I truely am ashamed to be associated with dog owners like you.


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/107209-white-female-boxer.html ................I thought she couldnt walk it on a lead, now its cos it was affecting her asthma?!


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

And u also put in that ad for the boxer u r selling her as u dont have a garden as well, u still dnt have a garden so why would that be ok for a staffie but not for a boxer?!


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

u know what im not even going to bother with this forum anymore....as said before millions of times you are all just clicky clicky.she will be up for sale.to someone who can pay for her op.and yes jayne my asthma was bad because she pulled me so much on the lead....anything wrong wth that???probably yes with you lot ay.what is the point i bought a puppy did not know about its condition found out about the cost,they would not buy her back so i have to sell her to someone who can pay for it.end of.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

god jayne.......the garden and selling the boxer because if i did have a garden me not being able to walk her would not have been an issue as my other half could have walked her at night when he got home and during the day i could et her in the garden but we did not have one.and that is not the issue with this dog as i can wak her so the garden not an issue


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

People on here have been nothing but nice in my experience. 

We are being honest. If you cant take it then dont post threads like this.

Fact is..

You are selling a puppy because it may/may not need a OP. U havnt even had her checked over yet.

You just want ur money back. End of


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

> People on here have been nothing but nice in my experience.
> 
> We are being honest. If you cant take it then dont post threads like this.
> 
> ...


Too true!


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you do sell her, i just hope you decide against getting another one. Hate to see yet another pup up for sale as its not wanted. :bash:


----------

